# Protein powders



## zack6736

Has anyone got protein powders in their stash? Seems like it would last quite awhile since it's dry and in powder form.


----------



## jro1

Doesn't last long! it goes bad fast! whole foods all the way!! eat rabbit if you need the protien


----------



## Maine-Marine

Good thread. I am interested in the info


----------



## txmarine6531

Doesn't last too long. It also depends on what the powder is derived from. Milk, eggs, soy, rice, ect. Any derived from a dairy or poultry product will not last long enough to stash for SHTF, unless you know it's about to happen. Best thing to do is to vacuum seal in jars with O2 absorber and desiccant pack, then store in a freezer. That should make it last for years and years. But just leaving it in the original container in the cabinet, you're probably looking at 18 months on average. If you do store protein, get protein that is derived from mammal milk. It's superior to the others. Whey and casein are the two you'd want to store.


----------



## A Watchman

Short shelf life, and the taste gets worse .....real quick.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Has anyone stored/considered pemmican?

Complete nutrition and they have found stashes 150 years old still edible.

Fat fruit and meat


----------



## Kauboy

I've considered pemmican, but haven't committed the time to researching the longest lasting shelf life variety.
I know it takes a bit of work to get the fat just right to avoid rancidity. That's the part that makes me the most hesitant.


----------



## SittingElf

I want my protein from natural sources. Easiest are nuts and legumes....not powders.


----------



## Denton

SittingElf said:


> I want my protein from natural sources. Easiest are nuts and legumes....not powders.


Legumes are incomplete protein chains. Embrace PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals)!

That being said, hand over the peanut butter and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## txmarine6531

SittingElf said:


> I want my protein from natural sources. Easiest are nuts and legumes....not powders.


Powders are a supplement to your regular diet, not a replacement. They exist as a convenient way to get protein and nutrition, instead of cooking up a meal. I think it is a valuable store item. Especially for someone who works out, or has a physically demanding job.


----------



## Will2

zack6736 said:


> Has anyone got protein powders in their stash? Seems like it would last quite awhile since it's dry and in powder form.


I usually have protein powder, if stored in the right conditions it can last a long time, a couple years easy. The main issue is that it will start to harden like sugar. You can still scrape or chisel stuff off. It is a bit like instant coffee also which will turn into a tar, the powder stays dry. In cold environments.

You need to make sure there isn't much of a fat content in the powder you choose. Like most anything else vacuum sealing it will help prevent oxidation.

I wouldn't do soy proteins in large quantities. If you buy, buying factory direct will get you the freshest stuff, buying from stores you need to be mindful of best before dates. The stuff is still usable after those dates the company just doesn't advise you to use it after those dates. Generally the rule is that the longer after the best before date the less safe it is. I've used years old protein powder before with no ill effect, it just wasn't as mixable and turned into a solid rock like sugar.

If you are in a warm climate or wet climate then you might want to carefully consider your need of using it. It is basiclaly mold and rancidity that you will need to watch out for. Rancid stuff is pretty obvious, hopefully you can also tell if your stuff is moldy by taste, smell or appearance.

Now a word from the internet



> Protein powders don't spoil the way meat or dairy does, because a dry environment makes it nearly impossible for microbes to grow, says Bob Roberts, Ph.D., a professor of food science at Penn State University.
> 
> So unless you're storing your canisters in a warm, humid place (like the bathroom or your gym locker), you're fine on that front.


Source: http://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/expired-protein-powder

Here is the science for Whey protein there are various types of proteins though so just be mindful this is for whey.



> Maillard browning: The protein reacts with sugar left over from when the whey was extracted from milk, resulting in a gradual breakdown of the amino acid lysine.


Lysine is only one of many amino acids often in protein powders. So if you are really worried you might want to get some lysine seperately so you still can make a complete chain.

Further



> The Maillard reaction, or non-enzymatic browning reaction, between reducing sugars and proteins (amino acids), is known to cause serious deterioration of food quality during processing and storage. Increasing evidence shows that these compounds formed under mild conditions substantially reduce the availability of amino acids and proteins. Data obtained by ourselves and others has shown there is a significant decrease in the nutritional value of foods which undergo the Maillard reaction beyond that accounted for in the loss of biologically available lysine


source: http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-1-4757-9113-6_22

Bear in mind protein powder will outlast powder milks any day of the week.
You might want to see


> http://www.dairyglobalnutrition.org/SafeQuality/content.cfm?ItemNumber=88701


I often do whey isolate, which has a very low lactose (milk sugar content). The lower sugar content may (and should) reduce the browning effect as well as prolong its shelf life against degradation of higher lactose powder. What you want to do is find a powder with 0 or very low sugars, lactose etc... and as low a fat content as you can get.

Don't do whey concentrate for long term storage, go with ISOlate or non whey.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Won't store too long but brewers yeast is great and nutritional.

Besides that everyone should have a stash of live brewers yeast ( I like champagne it lives to 16 %) and baking yeast in the fridge. Sourdough is good too.


----------



## Targetshooter

I would not trust protein-powders ,, there is to many other ways to get protein ,, they didn't have protein - powders 100 years ago ,, hell people were more healthy then ,, you need to be able to go back to the basics of liven ,, that's how life will be when SHTF .


----------



## Smitty901

Protein powders/mixes are often just about worthless to your body. Depending on what they are made from and how they are made. Often there needs to be other foods eaten along with them for you body to use it.


----------



## Will2

The main benefit of protein powders is follows

1. Whey absorbs really good so it is ideal for a post workout.
2. Other types are better as a preworkout.

3. They are lighter by protein volume so you can carry more protein to mass. Meaning you get your 100grams daily in about 110 grams or so. The same amount in other types of sources will be heavier which ain't idea for travel.


----------



## BuckB

Will2 said:


> 3. They are lighter by protein volume so you can carry more protein to mass. Meaning you get your 100grams daily in about 110 grams or so. The same amount in other types of sources will be heavier which ain't idea for travel.


That's fine if you are in Europe or Canada. But here in 'Merica we don't use no sissy metric system. So it cannot be measured properly and is therefore useless.

P.S. My good friend Slippy sends his regards to you.


----------



## txmarine6531

If you are going to store powder, a good one would be Now brand unflavored. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015AQL1Q?refRID=GFZYYE6DWR0J1A5E955Z&ref_=pd_rhf_sc_p_img_2


----------



## bigwheel

Never thought of the longevity issue but as health food nuts we take un-denatured whey protein each day. Supposed to provide a bunch of essential stuff similar to raw milk. Most specifically the precurors for the body's production of glutathion. Should be hundreds of Pemmican making recipes out there on Alfgore's cyber hwy 
What is Glutathione and How Do I Get More of It? - Dr. Mark Hyman


----------



## txmarine6531

And if you do decide to store protein, try different brands before you buy 100lbs of one brand. I used BSN for a short time, the Syntha 6 and True Mass. After a while, it gave me the worst gas in the history of gas. I had to give the rest of what I had away. Optimum Nutrition, Now, and Swinney Nutrition have never done me wrong. And learn the difference between the types, like whey and casein.


----------



## txmarine6531

Double post


----------



## Will2

BuckB said:


> That's fine if you are in Europe or Canada. But here in 'Merica we don't use no sissy metric system. So it cannot be measured properly and is therefore useless.
> 
> P.S. My good friend Slippy sends his regards to you.


educated people in America do.

Why don't you meet some of them, hold your breath counting to 5000 then reply back to me with everything you learned.

If you can't understand that due to my accent, here is the translation

Don't communicate with me or about me. Thanks have a good day.


----------



## Will2

txmarine6531 said:


> And if you do decide to store protein, try different brands before you buy 100lbs of one brand. I used BSN for a short time, the Syntha 6 and True Mass. After a while, it gave me the worst gas in the history of gas. I had to give the rest of what I had away. Optimum Nutrition, Now, and Swinney Nutrition have never done me wrong. And learn the difference between the types, like whey and casein.


You may have lactose intolerance or something. Perhaps the True Mass and Syntha 6 were concentrates and the others were Isos are you aware of the differences in these?

Yeah people with lactose intolerance issues should definately stay away from concentrates as they are high in lactose, naturally.

The ISOs have some lactose still but not much.


----------



## Denton

Will2 said:


> educated people in America do.
> 
> Why don't you meet some of them, hold your breath counting to 5000 then reply back to me with everything you learned.
> 
> If you can't understand that due to my accent, here is the translation
> 
> Don't communicate with me or about me. Thanks have a good day.


You know what you need to learn to do? Do not respond to people who needle you because you make yourself an easy target. You bring it on yourself, but you never learn. Furthermore, you never seem to develop a sense of humor. Because of that, you suck! You will stop sucking when you develop a sense of humor!

By the way, telling people to stop responding to you is meaningless on a message board. As long as you come to this board and post, all are able to respond. That is how it works. If you want nobody to respond to your posts, it is your obligation to stop posting on this forum. If you prefer to write without anyone responding, create a blog and set it to where nobody is allowed to respond.

Now, go to your version of Walmart and buy a sense of humor. You'll enjoy life a lot more!


----------



## BuckB

Will2 said:


> educated people in America do.
> 
> Why don't you meet some of them, hold your breath counting to 5000 then reply back to me with everything you learned.
> 
> If you can't understand that due to my accent, here is the translation
> 
> Don't communicate with me or about me. Thanks have a good day.


I thought you would have me on your ignore list by now. I am honored that you do not. If you read back through all my previous posts, you will find that I have had nothing but your best interests at heart. Truth be told, I have evolved a certain fondness for you. That is not in the pervert **** sense, but in the real, human-to-human connection sense (without the weird 9V batteries and jumper cables stuff).

So when you are ready to take the next step, just let me know and I will offer, free of charge, a month at Buck Bored's Schizophrenic Emporium™. Just let me know when you are ready to go and we'll get the batteries charged!

Your friend

Buck Bored


----------



## Auntie

Denton said:


> You know what you need to learn to do? Do not respond to people who needle you because you make yourself an easy target. You bring it on yourself, but you never learn. Furthermore, you never seem to develop a sense of humor. Because of that, you suck! You will stop sucking when you develop a sense of humor!
> 
> By the way, telling people to stop responding to you is meaningless on a message board. As long as you come to this board and post, all are able to respond. That is how it works. If you want nobody to respond to your posts, it is your obligation to stop posting on this forum. If you prefer to write without anyone responding, create a blog and set it to where nobody is allowed to respond.
> 
> Now, go to your version of Walmart and buy a sense of humor. You'll enjoy life a lot more!


Very well said, thank you!


----------



## Auntie

BuckB said:


> I thought you would have me on your ignore list by now. I am honored that you do not. If you read back through all my previous posts, you will find that I have had nothing but your best interests at heart. Truth be told, I have evolved a certain fondness for you. That is not in the pervert **** sense, but in the real, human-to-human connection sense (without the weird 9V batteries and jumper cables stuff).
> 
> So when you are ready to take the next step, just let me know and I will offer, free of charge, a month at Buck Bored's Schizophrenic Emporium™. Just let me know when you are ready to go and we'll get the batteries charged!
> 
> Your friend
> 
> Buck Bored


A warning next time would be nice. I had to clean coffee off my computer screen. I almost choked to death, okay that is a slight exaggeration.


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> Very well said, thank you!


Thanks.

This place is like a real, TEOTWAWKI scene. Want to be a part of a community? Don't make the rest of the people irritated. Period.

Want to endear yourself to others? Grow a sense of humor.

Want to piss people off in a big way? Take yourself too seriously. Period.


----------



## BuckB

Denton said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This place is like a real, TEOTWAWKI scene. Want to be a part of a community? Don't make the rest of the people irritated. Period.
> 
> Want to endear yourself to others? Grow a sense of humor.
> 
> Want to piss people off in a big way? Take yourself too seriously. Period.


Ditto that.

If you are gonna cry the first time I slap you, what good are ya?


----------



## Deebo

Sitting in a funky stinky dorm room. 
Dread locks that haven't seen soap in years. 
Has only one shirt, but hates wearing it. 
Loves to pose in front of his camera wearing squid skin on his shoulders, yelling "it puts the lotion on the skin, or it gets the hose". 
The crying game playing in the background as he grunts into the mirror, " I'd funk me, I'd funk me so hard". 
sound familiar?


----------



## Denton

Going to bed.

Y'all don't burn the place down.


----------



## Kauboy




----------



## txmarine6531

Will2 said:


> You may have lactose intolerance or something. Perhaps the True Mass and Syntha 6 were concentrates and the others were Isos are you aware of the differences in these?
> 
> Yeah people with lactose intolerance issues should definately stay away from concentrates as they are high in lactose, naturally.
> 
> The ISOs have some lactose still but not much.


I'm not lactose intolerant. I used the BSN for quite a while before it started messing my guts up. I still drink milk, eat cheese, all that stuff. I love dairy.


----------



## Real Old Man

Wonder if willie understands that Milk products here come in pint, quart half gallon and gallon sizes.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back to topic folks. maybe?


What is the problem with yeast, the un-coli as Biochemsts refer to them, ?

Dead brewers is a good source, live and, "God Made yeast and God Made dough he loves fermentation as much as vegetation "- R W Emerson


----------



## Will2

I actually love Marmite and Vegimite (UK and Australian) yeast spreads, but they arn't exactly dried powders.

My main concern with using dried yeasts is that their shelf life and storage conditions are officially quite streamlined. Since my place goes into very cold freezing temps I fear that the dried yeast will be killed. I've had wine yeasts and baker's yeast (dry form). I think since this stuff is living and it is suppose to be reviveable, it doesn't store as well as an organic non-living protein. 

There is no one right way people should have a variety of food sources to draw from. 

I think it may be off topic but does anyone have any links for breeding yeasts for protein cultures, and if they breed complete proteins and if there are consumption limits.


----------



## Will2

BuckB,

Powders aren't liquids.

TxMarine,

Perhaps it was the quantities of the stuff you were using. How many scoops were you using in a day?

Generally as it is a supplement if you are using more than one or maybe two scoops after a heavy workout, it is too much. For a whey you should really only be using it post workout. If not post workout limiting intake to between 5-10g per hour is the most you probably want to be doing, varying by body size.

The same is true with milk, I'm sure if you drink milk getting 100+g of protein your stomach will get upset too. It is just the amount of whey you are absorbing in a given period of time. Mild lactose intolerant people can eat and drink dairy, it is only when there is too much buildup or crystallization the system can't clear it all, and it starts creating indigestion. Also processed dairy vs. unprocessed can also matter. Things like yoghurts with enzymes that aid in digesting can also help. It might also be that your stomach bacteria are out of whack.

Bear in mind milk has both casein and whey proteins so the whey in milk is only one of the proteins and they absorb differently. 
1L is about 1kg or 2.4lbs, in whey protein almost all of that is protein 900+g. In 1L of milk you are only getting 32g so you must realize that only part of the 32g is whey. So in each scoop of protein powder you are probably getting equivalent as more than 1 liter of milk.

Take this into consideration in the quantity of milk you drink or dairy you use and the quantity of whey in 1 scoop or the equivalent of 1L of protein powder, you can't compare it the same way, you are likely just using it wrong. This is what I suspect, and I could be wrong. Just a word of caution who isn't balancing their diet and overdoing the amount of protein they are using you know a few scoops a day is your limit much like drinking 1 gallon of milk a day should be your limit.


The problem with milk is that you need to carry or transport 30x the weight to get the same amount of protein in milk as protein powder.
So while if you have a cow in the backyard and ain't going anywhere and god forbid its not a nuke accident that makes your milk undrinkable, all is fine an dandy providing you don't have drought, pests etc.. none the less it weighs a lot less and milk goes bad in days without refrigeration and is a massive bacteria risk without pasteurization which is reliant on electricity industrially.


----------



## Will2

Real Old Man said:


> Wonder if willie understands that Milk products here come in pint, quart half gallon and gallon sizes.


Why are you expecting me to educate you or spoon feed you? Educate yourself don't expect me to. I'm not here to make you stupid, and I'd hope the same applies for you.

This reminds me about a funny story of the prepper who didn't know the standard international units system of measurement.

Its a hoot, I'll have to start another thread on it.


----------



## txmarine6531

Will2 said:


> BuckB,
> 
> Powders aren't liquids.
> 
> TxMarine,
> 
> Perhaps it was the quantities of the stuff you were using. How many scoops were you using in a day?
> 
> Generally as it is a supplement if you are using more than one or maybe two scoops after a heavy workout, it is too much. For a whey you should really only be using it post workout. If not post workout limiting intake to between 5-10g per hour is the most you probably want to be doing, varying by body size.
> 
> The same is true with milk, I'm sure if you drink milk getting 100+g of protein your stomach will get upset too. It is just the amount of whey you are absorbing in a given period of time. Mild lactose intolerant people can eat and drink dairy, it is only when there is too much buildup or crystallization the system can't clear it all, and it starts creating indigestion. Also processed dairy vs. unprocessed can also matter. Things like yoghurts with enzymes that aid in digesting can also help. It might also be that your stomach bacteria are out of whack.
> 
> Bear in mind milk has both casein and whey proteins so the whey in milk is only one of the proteins and they absorb differently.
> 1L is about 1kg or 2.4lbs, in whey protein almost all of that is protein 900+g. In 1L of milk you are only getting 32g so you must realize that only part of the 32g is whey. So in each scoop of protein powder you are probably getting equivalent as more than 1 liter of milk.
> 
> Take this into consideration in the quantity of milk you drink or dairy you use and the quantity of whey in 1 scoop or the equivalent of 1L of protein powder, you can't compare it the same way, you are likely just using it wrong. This is what I suspect, and I could be wrong. Just a word of caution who isn't balancing their diet and overdoing the amount of protein they are using you know a few scoops a day is your limit much like drinking 1 gallon of milk a day should be your limit.


I usually only use protein powder post workout. Sometimes I'll use it between meals if I don't have any snack food. And I generally take the recommended amount. For some reason, my body just said no to the BSN products I was taking. Bodies do that. I could wake up tomorrow and be allergic to coffee for all I know. Heaven forbid though, I'd jump off a damn cliff. A gallon of milk lasts me a few days. Less time if it's chocolate milk.


----------



## Will2

txmarine6531 said:


> I usually only use protein powder post workout. Sometimes I'll use it between meals if I don't have any snack food. And I generally take the recommended amount. For some reason, my body just said no to the BSN products I was taking. Bodies do that. I could wake up tomorrow and be allergic to coffee for all I know. Heaven forbid though, I'd jump off a damn cliff. A gallon of milk lasts me a few days. Less time if it's chocolate milk.


Weird I can use Iso just fine, and my stomach is sensitive to processed milk products. Hmm, sounds like you have some sort of unusual reaction to whey iso for reasons not related to lactose, since the stuff is just filtered from milk, I got no idea why you are having issues with it if it ain't quantity. You might want to see a doctor, could be your liver, do you have sclerosis, ie have you been drinking a lot of alcohol or eating a lot of salty or fatty foods?

Or rather Cirrhosis.

I'm curious as I've never heard of this happening before, from regular use of microfiltered whey iso.

Maybe your product has added BCAAs and you have https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congenital_disorders_of_amino_acid_metabolism

None the less never encountered someone with whatever your issue is. I think your stomach not being right can't be the answer if it ain't quantity and you can digest milk ok. Something is going on that ain't normal with your stomach.

Makes absolutely no sense bearing that protein powder is just dried milk that is filtered to separate the proteins and sugars, and fats etc...


----------



## BuckB

Will2 said:


> This reminds me about a funny story of the prepper who didn't know the standard international units system of measurement.
> 
> Its a hoot, I'll have to start another thread on it.


There are two types of people in the world:

1 - Americans

2 - Targets

Who cares what the standard international units system of measurement is?


----------



## txmarine6531

Will2 said:


> Weird I can use Iso just fine, and my stomach is sensitive to processed milk products. Hmm, sounds like you have some sort of unusual reaction to whey iso for reasons not related to lactose, since the stuff is just filtered from milk, I got no idea why you are having issues with it if it ain't quantity. You might want to see a doctor, could be your liver, do you have sclerosis, ie have you been drinking a lot of alcohol or eating a lot of salty or fatty foods?
> 
> Or rather Cirrhosis.
> 
> I'm curious as I've never heard of this happening before, from regular use of microfiltered whey iso.
> 
> Maybe your product has added BCAAs and you have https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congenital_disorders_of_amino_acid_metabolism
> 
> None the less never encountered someone with whatever your issue is. I think your stomach not being right can't be the answer if it ain't quantity and you can digest milk ok. Something is going on that ain't normal with your stomach.
> 
> Makes absolutely no sense bearing that protein powder is just dried milk that is filtered to separate the proteins and sugars, and fats etc...


I have taken other ISO products since. I rarely drink, I eat a pretty normal semi-healthy diet, I have no health problems whatsoever. This was a couple years ago, I haven't tried a BSN product since so it may have been an isolated incident. Or it could be an ingredient they use that finally messed my stomach up. I was never in any stomach pain, just horrific gas. The smell was 10x worse. The guy that was in the bay (at my old job) (I'm a mechanic) next to me would have to vacate the area for a while. I always felt fine. Maybe I'll try again someday to see.


----------



## Will2

maybe it was something else you were eating or you got bad product. People can get food poisoning from regular old cows milk too.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/505626-consequences-of-drinking-expired-milk/

Yeah I would definately experiment, if you can drink milk, you should have no problem with equivalent amounts of whey unless you are allergic to something in it, such as a product that has a artificial flavour chocholate, vanilla etc.. it could have been an additive. Check the label, see if you can find something that doesn't have the same ingredients. You know it could just be a junk product you picked up that has something you are allergic to.


----------



## BuckB

Will2 said:


> maybe it was something else you were eating or you got bad product. People can get food poisoning from regular old cows milk too.
> 
> Consequences of Drinking Expired Milk | LIVESTRONG.COM
> 
> Yeah I would definately experiment, if you can drink milk, you should have no problem with equivalent amounts of whey unless you are allergic to something in it, such as a product that has a artificial flavour chocholate, vanilla etc.. it could have been an additive. Check the label, see if you can find something that doesn't have the same ingredients. You know it could just be a junk product you picked up that has something you are allergic to.


Because nothing screams "healthy" like getting jacked up on steroids like Lance Armstrong, founder of the Lance Armstrong Foundation, later renamed to LIVESTRONG.


----------



## Will2

BuckB said:


> Because nothing screams "healthy" like getting jacked up on steroids like Lance Armstrong, founder of the Lance Armstrong Foundation, later renamed to LIVESTRONG.


Right on he had cancer and he still won the tour de france year after year, can't be more true BuckB. He is a testament to the effectiveness of performance enhancing drugs.

Obviously you need to make sure you don't overdo it whether it is cows milk, dairy products, or steroids. Too much of any good thing can be bad. Cows milk is important not to overdo in the US cause they pump the cows full of steroids too.

Of course doping in sports with antidoping rules is unethical but performance enhancement as long as you aren't getting side effects is just a no brainer. If it ain't illegal who cares, it makes you healthier. The stuff is used as a medicine for a reason. Protein powder ain't a drug though, it is a food supplement. It isn't going to make you superman like steroids, but it can make your life easier and help you improve your health and nutrition through managing your diet.


----------



## txmarine6531

I thought he was just blood doping.


----------



## Will2

txmarine6531 said:


> I thought he was just blood doping.





> Armstrong admits to using EPO, blood transfusions, testosterone and corticosteroids.


source CNN

He also endorsed protein shakes, not sure if it was to fund his other habits or if he actually used them too.



> Lance Armstrong endorses Arbonne protein shakes


http://www.blisstree.com/2012/05/29/food/lance-armstrong-vegan-rip-esselstyn-diet-894/


----------



## txmarine6531

I remember hearing about it, but never read into it. All I heard was he got caught cheating and I left it at that.


----------



## Will2

txmarine6531 said:


> I remember hearing about it, but never read into it. All I heard was he got caught cheating and I left it at that.


Yeah getting caught is the thing that gets you in trouble, fact is though he was damn healthy. You can't question his health, you know even with cancer he pulled through and won the tour de france

New movie is coming out on him "'The Program" if you want to see more about a potential version of what happened

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...icted-program-dan-bilzerian-article-1.2569786


----------



## txmarine6531

I have no doubt he was healthy and good at what he did. But he didn't win tour de france on his natural ability.


----------



## Will2

txmarine6531 said:


> I have no doubt he was healthy and good at what he did. But he didn't win tour de france on his natural ability.


Much like you aren't digesting Whey Iso with your natural ability.

Sometimes people need to modify nature to get the most out of it.


----------



## bigwheel

Old Lance sure established an affirmative link between testicular cancer and too much bicycle riding. Huh?


----------



## JoseBB

Protein powder does last quite a while but it can lose its efficacy due to the Maillard reaction.


----------



## Kauboy

JoseBB said:


> Protein powder does last quite a while but it can lose its efficacy due to the Maillard reaction.


1 day shy of 4 years old... That might be a record here.
All to let us know it's not a good option, as was stated many times.
When comparing to other options you can store, with a shelf life of 20+ years, protein power does not last very long at all. (1 year at best)

Please drop us a line in the Introduction section so we can get to know you, and if you feel this topic needs revisiting, I encourage a new thread.


----------



## Slippy

Awesome thread, I must have been banned at the time to have missed this gem! Lots if memories of Will2 et al.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Slippy

JoseBB said:


> Protein powder does last quite a while but it can lose its efficacy due to the Maillard reaction.


 @JoseBB

Only 1 other person has posted about the Maillard reaction...care to guess who that might be? Maybe a certain someone formerly of Longlac and now in a cute little hispanic locale?

I think you know that we are on to you. Will you or Will2 you no respondo? :vs_smirk:


----------

